# Handheld Marine Radio?



## stillfish

Looking into get a handheld marine radio. Would like to keep it under 150.00.. Whats the best out their? and what do you have?? Thanks..


----------



## glockman55

I don't think they have much range on a hand held, I've never owned one but I know some that have...don't waste your money.. Cell Phone is the way to go..


----------



## ESOX

Tough to get an automatic weather alert on a cell phone. I use an Icom M-72. It is submersible, with the most transmit power of any handheld, and a load of features you would expect to find on a larger unit, darn near everything but DSC.


----------



## BUGBOAT

Out of St. Joe, if you are beyond 5 miles out cell phone service gets kinda bad, depending on who your carrier is. Beyond 10 miles out, almost all cell phones don't work too well, depending on the day. Having a hand held Marine radio is good safetly insurance. I think you would still be able to reach the Coast Guard in an emergency, even with a weaker hand held. 

Eric


----------



## Cpt.Chaos

Handhelds are ok, if you can get a fixed mount, all the better. As was stated cell phone reception and service on the big waters and even Lake St. Clair, can be spoty or non-existant. 

Plus, the USCG can zero in on a VHF radio signal a whole heck of alot faster than a cell phone signal. You can pick up a fixed mount radio and antenna package for usually around $150.

You can also tie your radio into your GPS, when you transmitt your radio signal, your position is immediately displayed on a properly equipped reciever, I forget the actual terminology it has been 10 years since I did mine.


----------



## waterwolfhunter

ESOX said:


> Tough to get an automatic weather alert on a cell phone. I use an Icom M-72. It is submersible, with the most transmit power of any handheld, and a load of features you would expect to find on a larger unit, darn near everything but DSC.


Obviously you don't or haven't used a smart phone... I use my smart from for everything from weather alerts to dropping pins on the GPS app... Sure glad I didn't pay $700 for that GPS/Finder...The only thing the handheld marine radios are good for is listening to the CB version of channel 19...


----------



## Willi_H2O

A cell phone is worthless on the water.
Using VHF handheld radio will work -MILES and MILES
-they use line of sight - no trees no buildings on the water !!!!
Personal scenarios I've gotten 5 miles +, easy, clear communication.
The catch, get a really long antennae to boost the signal distance. 

Any real kayaker in coastal waters around North America
would be foolish to believe anything trumps a VHF radio.
Ask the USA Coast Guard if you have doubts, questions, concerns.

http://www.examiner.com/kayaking-in-detroit/kayaking-vhf-2-way-radios

*WaterProof.. Submersible.. Spray proof.. What DO these terms mean?

* *MIL-STD 810 Immersion Standard, Military Specification equipment*
*MIL-STD 810 Blowing Rain, Military Specification equipment*
*JIS 2-8 Japanese Water Protection Specs similar to IEC529*
*CFR Title 46 Part 110.15 Aircraft Civilian specifications*
*IEC 529 European (ECC) water protection specifications*

*Of these, only IEC 529 (European Community Specification) and JIS2-8 (Japanese Industry Standard) have graduated test levels. 
*

*These two specifications are very similar, but IEC 529 is gaining more acceptance in Europe which is a major market for many US manufacturers and is more defined in terms of the actual test.*

* The table below gives a summary of the requirements for IEC 529 for WATER PROTECTION PROVISIONS.*

*Test*
*Level Definition*
*0 Non protected, No special protection*
*1 Protected against falling water Equivalent to 3-5mm rainfall per minute for a duration of 10 minutes.* * Unit is placed in its normal operating position.*
*2 Protected against falling water when tilted up to 15 degrees. Same as (1) above but unit is tested* *in 4 fixed positions - tilted 15 degree in each direction from normal operating position.*
*3 Protected against spraying water, Water spraying up to 60 degrees from vertical at 10 liters/min at* * a gage pressure of 80-100kN/m2 for 5 min.*
*4 Protected against splashing water. Same as level 3 but water is sprayed at all angles.*
*5 Protected against water jets Water projected at all angles through a 6.3mm nozzle at a flow rate of* *12.5 liters/min at a gage pressure of 30kN/m2 for 3 minutes from a distance of 3 meters.*
*6 Protected against heavy seas. Water projected at all angles through a 12.5mm nozzle at a flow rate* *of 100 liters/min at a gage pressure of 100kN/m2 for 3 minutes from a distance of 3 meters.*
*7 Protected against water immersion. Immersion for 30 minutes at a depth of 1 meter.*
*8 Protected against water submersion The equipment is suitable for continuous submersion in water* *under conditions which are identified by the manufacturer.*


----------



## alex-v

glockman55 said:


> I don't think they have much range on a hand held, I've never owned one but I know some that have...don't waste your money.. Cell Phone is the way to go..


Depends. My hand held has reached from downtown Detroit to the Alter Rd area and beyond and that is several miles with tree covered islands in the way. They work great in close proximity to other boats if basic communication is all that is wanted. Another advantage to the hand held is that they can be placed anywhere in the boat.

The fixed mount radios have more range and potentially more broadcast power. Also, larger antennas can be used. The cost is about $150 if some effort is put into looking for a unit and a good antenna, otherwise it is easy to get a good unit for under $200 at a moment's notice. The downside is that a fixed unit has a mic cord that is only so long and you might have to get up and go to the radio if you are fishing from the other side of the boat. BTW, stretch that cord one time to many and some precision soldering might be required.


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix

I was looking a few weeks back and was searching for a handheld with certain capabilities;

*I want a radio that has these capabilities;
*1. Handheld
2. Both AC and DC charging.
3. A powerful battery but with the capabilities of using alkaline if
needed.
4. Long range capabilities, up to 10 miles (probably the farthest we
will ever be off shore).
5. Ability to link to our GPSMAP Chartplotter.

*And hoping for these capabilities;
*1. The ability to locate the people on our buddy list.
2. The ability to also use a remote antenna (longer antenna on our
boat).
3. The ability to attach to an independent speaker.
4. A floating waterproof radio.
5. A strobe or positional beacon. 

*Tech support from Standard Horizon gave me the best response;*

*I want a radio that has these capabilities;
*
1. Handheld
_HX280S, HX290S, HX400S, HX471S, HX751S, and HX851S are all of our handheld radios.
_
2. Both AC and DC charging.
_All of our handheld radios can be charged via a charging cradle that is then connected to a DC or AC charging adapter.
_
3. A powerful battery but with the capabilities of using alkaline if needed.
_All of the radios can be used with an optional alkaline battery trey.
In order of battery capacity-- The HX400S has by far our best battery with a 2400 mAh lithium ion batter pack. In second place would be the HX280S (our most basic radio) with a 1650 mAh lithium-ion.
The HX370S comes with a 1400 mAh Ni-MH battery pack.
The HX471S comes with a 1300 mAh lithium-ion battery pack.
The HX290S comes with a 1170 mAh lithium-ion battery pack.
Both the HX751S and HX851S come with a 1150 mAh lithium-ion battery pack.
_
4. Long range capabilities, up to 10 miles (probably the farthest we will
ever be off shore).
_None of the radios are likely going to be able to consistently communicate at 10 miles. Handheld VHF radios are rated for 5-6 Watts and thus your power output will limit your range to 5 or 6 miles. Also, you will find your signal is also limited by the small antenna that the hand held is connected to.
_
5. Ability to link to our GPSMAP Chart plotter.
_Only the HX851S and the HX471 have any compatibility with a chart plotter. The HX471S can be connected to a GPS to receive GPS information and then in the event of an emergency you can make a digital distress call. The HX851S has a built in GPS receiver can output the GPS signal to another device. You can also receive a GPS signal if necessary from another device. Lastly the HX851 can output a DSC signal to a display to show received DSC positions.
_
*And hoping for these capabilities;
*
1. The ability to locate the people on our buddy list.
_Only the HX851S will be able to do this.
_
2. The ability to also use a remote antenna (longer antenna on our
boat).
_All of the handheld radios have an SMA jack that can be connected to a fixed mount antenna with the right adapter (SO-239 to male SMA).
_
3. The ability to attach to an independent speaker.
_None of our handheld radios have this ability; however, all of them can be connected to a speaker microphone except for the HX280S, which does not have a speaker microphone jack.
_
4. A floating waterproof radio.
_All of the handhelds are waterproof, but only the HX851S, HX751S, and the HX290S float.
_
5. A strobe or positional beacon. 
_The HX370S, HX471S, HX751S, and HX851S all have a strobe light built in. The HX471S can send a DSC distress call but does not have a built in GPS receiver (GPS is captured from a GPS connected via NMEA by way of the charging cradle.) The HX851S can send a DSC distress call with the built in GPS receiver._
_[/COLOR]_ 
West Marine has the HX851 listed for $269.99.
That was the route I was going until the furnace went out of our house.
Now I have to wait and save again.


----------

